# Plunging roundover and corebox bit all in one?



## Steve Garrison (Apr 19, 2009)

Good evening. I am looking for a certain router bit and I don't know for sure if it exists or not. The best way I can think of to describe it would be a plunging roundover with an end like a corebox bit. The radius of the tip would match the radius of the roundover - preferably 1/4" radius. I did find a plunge-cutting ogee that cuts a bead in the bottom of the cut except the bead is a smaller radius than the other part. I have been using a plunging roundover bit first and then going over it again with a corebox bit down the center of the groove. Wish I could find one bit that will make both of the cuts in order to keep the corebox groove perfectly centered in the groove made by the roundover.

This is for decorative grille work where the profile of the cut goes a little over halfway through the thickness and is done on both sides of the wood leaving holes where the grooves intersect

Thanks for any input!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Maybe below

C1680 Classical Plunge Pattern Bit, 1/4" Shank
Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories

==========



Steve Garrison said:


> Good evening. I am looking for a certain router bit and I don't know for sure if it exists or not. The best way I can think of to describe it would be a plunging roundover with an end like a corebox bit. The radius of the tip would match the radius of the roundover - preferably 1/4" radius. I did find a plunge-cutting ogee that cuts a bead in the bottom of the cut except the bead is a smaller radius than the other part. I have been using a plunging roundover bit first and then going over it again with a corebox bit down the center of the groove. Wish I could find one bit that will make both of the cuts in order to keep the corebox groove perfectly centered in the groove made by the roundover.
> 
> This is for decorative grille work where the profile of the cut goes a little over halfway through the thickness and is done on both sides of the wood leaving holes where the grooves intersect
> 
> Thanks for any input!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's another option tho BJ's is a better match.


----------



## Steve Garrison (Apr 19, 2009)

Some of those are close to what I need - I drew a picture of what I am looking for:


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

How about this one.

Groove Forming - Fluted Round Nose Bits


----------



## Steve Garrison (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Rusty! That one is half the size of the profile I drew, but it will still work on a smaller scale. USA made too :yes4:

Steve


----------

